# [X] Utilizzare macchine remote.. (come sulle SUN)

## berus

Ciao!

E' possibile utilizzare macchine (Linux->Linux) così come si fa con le SUN quando ci si "logga" come "Remote host"?

----------

## xchris

intendi loggarsi su macchine remote con X?

kdm di default lo permette.

ciao

----------

## gutter

Se non ho capito male vuoi usare una shell da remoto?

Le possibilità sono 2:

1 - Telnet (deprecato)

2 - SSH

Sempre se ho capito cosa volevi dire   :Wink: 

----------

## CLod

rlogin ?

----------

## berus

No, non voglio usare solo la shell..

Al momento del login le macchine SUN permettono di scegliere un host remoto sul quale lavorare.. Così dopo user e pass si utilizzano, video, tastiera e mouse del proprio computer ma il lavoro "sporco" e l'ambiente X sono quelli del computer remoto.

Utilizzando Fluxbox come si può fare?

----------

## gutter

Come al solito  :Smile:  Ha ragione xchris. Credo fosse proprio quello che intendeva.

----------

## xchris

puoi lanciare in manuale X.

man X ti dice come connetterti in remoto senza pb.

con kdm sarebbe + semplice ma intuisco non ti vada di metterlo  :Smile: 

Con il progetto di motaboy puoi metterse su solo kdm.

ciao

----------

## berus

Già.. KDM lo vorrei evitare. Mi leggo il man poi deciderò cosa fare. Grazie.

----------

## xchris

suppongo ci sia un modo migliore cmq...ne sono quasi sicuro.

Ma non me ne sono mai interessato  a fondo.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *CLod wrote:*   

> rlogin ?

 

rlogin e' deprecato al suo posto si usa ssh che e' molto piu' sicuro

----------

## xchris

un link

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html#s9

(sicuramente c'e' in giro in Ita ma io sono pigro  :Laughing: )

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come al solito  Ha ragione xchris
> 
> 

 

ma quando mai  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## mouser

E' possibile, ed anche semplice.

La struttura di X, quando lo lanci dal tuo pc e' che questi fa partire un server X (che ti gestisce l'ambiente grafico) dopodiche' parte in automatico un client! Normalmente tu lavori in questo client.

Ora: lanci il server X dal tuo pc (ip: 192.168.1.10) e questo ti apre un client 0. per sapere questo client puoi dare

```

# echo $DISPLAY

:0

#

```

Questo client e' quello che visualizzi sul tuo pc. Ora vuoi permettere di fare un login da remoto con fluxbox?? Benissimo: lanci fluxbox su un altro display e, dal pc remoto, utilizzi il client in questo modo

```

# DISPLAY=192.168.1.10:1 startfluxbox &

```

Ora, sul pc remoto dovrebbe apparirti fluxbox che sta girando sulla macchina in cui il server X e' stato lanciato!

ps: Con XFree86 era cosi'; credo che X.org non abbia cambiato la struttura client/server gestita in questo modo. Semmai posso fare qualche prova e scrivere un howto (se puo' essere utile alla community).

My 2 eurocent

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## berus

Devo ancora provare perchè sto facendo altro... 

Direi che quella dell'howto è un'idea ottima!!!   :Very Happy: 

Magari riesci anche a lanciare l'ambiente SUN!!! E magari anche quello WIN   :Rolling Eyes:  !!!

----------

## pelon's

 *berus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Magari riesci anche a lanciare l'ambiente SUN!!! 
> 
> 

 

Si ... provato e funziona  :Laughing: 

 *berus wrote:*   

> E magari anche quello WIN   !!!

 

per questo ti serve un winxp o win2000 server ... cosi usi RDP (rdesktop)

ciaociao

pelon's

----------

## berus

A questo punto manca solo l'HOWTO!!!   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

@mouser:

il sistema che hai descritto funziona senza problemi...

diciamo che e' meglio usare XDCMP per avere una login mask.

(io mi loggavo su solaris da kdm...non male)

(kdm mostra un elenco di host a cui collegarsi....direi che merita)

ciao

----------

